# "How's the weather?"



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I notice there's a lot of discussion about Canadian weather, I thought it might be fun to start a "How's the weather?" thread where people in Canada can post their location and weather forecast (or review) on a (semi)regular basis. Maybe it can become a sticky? I'll start:

Toronto

High 28, Low 17

Mostly Sunny with some clouds and scattered showers rolling in later in the day.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Here in Kelowna, BC we're "cooling" down a bit from last Sunday's 37C ... whew!

It's 31C now at 7 PM, so the temps are dropping as we await sunset. A bit of humidity today at 14%.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

22C and partly cloudy in downtown Vancouver at 20h15. We had rare thunderstorms last night, which were kewl!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Toronto

High 23, Low 19

Wet yesterday with temperatures in the mid-20s. Around 18 overnight with more rain all day today and temperatures again in the mid-20s.


----------



## cowichangang (Aug 11, 2012)

Maple Bay, 8km east of Duncan BC, on Southern Vancouver Island, at 10:40 am its 21celcius, with a hint of a cool breeze, predicted high of upper 20's, weather channel forecast for the next 2 weeks is highs mid-high 20"s, and no rain,.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Toronto

High 22, Low 17

Rain continues, as does humidity (94%). Been such a dry summer lakes and reservoirs are low, they say this slow steady rain is really needed... Not so great for walking dogs!


----------

